# emerge world si blocca

## matteo.pata

Ciao ho un problema sull'aggiornamento della mia gentoo:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 330) net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3 to /

 * dhcpcd-3.2.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking dhcpcd-3.2.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dhcpcd-3.2.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3/work

 * ZeroConf support enabled

 * DUID support enabled

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3/work/dhcpcd-3.2.3 ...

echo "#define VERSION \"3.2.3\""> version.h

sed 's:@PREFIX@::g; s:@INFODIR@:/var/lib/dhcpcd:g' dhcpcd.8.in > dhcpcd.8

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=600 -std=c99 -pedantic -Wall -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wshadow -Wformat=2 -Wmissing-declarations -Wno-missing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -Wbad-function-cast -Wnested-externs -Wcomment -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wcast-align -Wno-format-nonliteral -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wsequence-point -Wextra -DINFODIR=\"/var/lib/dhcpcd\"  -DENABLE_OPENRC   -c -o arp.o arp.c

In file included from arp.h:34,

                 from arp.c:48:

interface.h:88:3: error: #error "your sys/queue.h is too old and lacks STAILQ"

In file included from arp.h:34,

                 from arp.c:48:

interface.h:99: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'STAILQ_ENTRY'

interface.h:101: error: expected ')' before 'route_t'

interface.h:106: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'STAILQ_ENTRY'

interface.h:108: error: expected ')' before 'address_t'

interface.h:140: warning: 'struct address_head' declared inside parameter list

interface.h:140: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

make: *** [arp.o] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  708:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" INFODIR=/var/lib/dhcpcd || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3:

 * ZeroConf support enabled

 * DUID support enabled

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  708:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" INFODIR=/var/lib/dhcpcd || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3/temp/environment'.

```

qualcuno mi sa aiutare per favore ciao grazie..

----------

## Peach

potresti postare 

```
emerge --info
```

e versione degli linux-headers installati (visto che si lamenta di un pezzo di quelli).

----------

## matteo.pata

ciao allora:

```
Note_Matteo matteo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 May 2008 10:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 per il resto mi dai il comando sono abbastanza niubbo....

----------

## k01

$ emerge -s linux-headers

----------

## matteo.pata

eccoti anche questo....

```
Note_Matteo matteo # emerge -s linux-headers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : linux-headers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/linux-headers

      Latest version available: 2.6.23-r3

      Latest version installed: 2.6.17-r2

      Size of files: 4,670 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Linux system headers

      License:       GPL-2

```

grazie dell'aiuto spero che risolveremo questo problema...

----------

## crisandbea

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> eccoti anche questo....
> 
> ```
> Note_Matteo matteo # emerge -s linux-headers
> 
> ...

 

aggiornali,   dai da root un   

```
 emerge -av linux-headers
```

  e dopo riaggiorni il world.

ciao

----------

## matteo.pata

ho aggiornato i linux-headers ma il problema non si è risolto mi da il medesimo errore  :Crying or Very sad:   qualche altra soluzione ciao e grazie....se serve qualcosa d'altro ditemi che posto....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## devilheart

quel file non fa parte di linux-headers. fa parte di glibc

----------

## matteo.pata

quindi cosa mi consigli di fare...purtroppo ieri sera ho spento il pc e si è pallata la rete cioè non parte più la rete quindi appena arrivo a casa vi posto l'errore che mi da...mi dice di far partire

/sbin/depscan.sh per risolvere il problema ma se provo non succede niente e quindi saono anche senza rete....ciao aiuto....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ti consiglio, dopo aver risolto il problema della rete, di aggiornare l'alberatura di portage e poi di aggiornare tutti i pacchetti.

Fatto questo dovrebbe aver aggiornato anche dhcpcd. Se non dovesse funzionare, riemergi le glibc.

Se quanto sopra suggerito non ti è completamente chiaro, puoi leggere il secondo e terzo capitolo dell'handbook che illustrano e spiegano come interagire con portage.

ciao!  :Very Happy: 

PS:

cerca nel forum se qualcuno ha avuto problemi simili ai tuoi con depscan.sh. Se non trovi informazioni apri un nuovo thread: non continuare qui: sono discorsi slegati tra loro. Questo per mantenere la regola aurea: 1 problema 1 thread .

----------

## Peach

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> quel file non fa parte di linux-headers. fa parte di glibc

 

grazie devilheart, sono andato a memoria e ho fallito  :Embarassed: 

cmq @matteo.pata che stage hai usato?

noto un 

```
CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu" 
```

 alquanto sospetto...

----------

## devilheart

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> quindi cosa mi consigli di fare...purtroppo ieri sera ho spento il pc e si è pallata la rete cioè non parte più la rete quindi appena arrivo a casa vi posto l'errore che mi da...mi dice di far partire
> 
> /sbin/depscan.sh per risolvere il problema ma se provo non succede niente e quindi saono anche senza rete....ciao aiuto.... 

 aggiorna glibc

----------

## matteo.pata

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   quel file non fa parte di linux-headers. fa parte di glibc 
> 
> grazie devilheart, sono andato a memoria e ho fallito 
> 
> cmq @matteo.pata che stage hai usato?
> ...

 

ho usato lo stage3-x86-2006

infatti ci sono parecchi file da aggiornare...

----------

## Peach

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> ho usato lo stage3-x86-2006
> 
> infatti ci sono parecchi file da aggiornare...

 

beh non è solo il problema dei file da aggiornare è che vai pure incontro a tutti i problemi incontrati in questi due anni dovuti agli aggiornamenti, quindi se ora ti si spacca qualcosa, per una ragione o per l'altra, penso possa diventare davvero un GROSSO problema portare tutto ad uno stato stabile. Avendo una connessione avrei anche usato lo stage3 2008 beta2 e avrei semplicemente usato il profilo 2007 (visto che con quello 2008 tutti i pacchetti sono hardmasked).

se invece preferisci proseguire su questa strada dovrai fermarti ad ogni singolo aggiornamento, dare revdep etc etc... penso che solo system ne abbia almeno una 15na di pacchetti delicati dal 2006.

----------

## matteo.pata

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *matteo.pata wrote:*   ho usato lo stage3-x86-2006
> 
> infatti ci sono parecchi file da aggiornare... 
> 
> beh non è solo il problema dei file da aggiornare è che vai pure incontro a tutti i problemi incontrati in questi due anni dovuti agli aggiornamenti, quindi se ora ti si spacca qualcosa, per una ragione o per l'altra, penso possa diventare davvero un GROSSO problema portare tutto ad uno stato stabile. Avendo una connessione avrei anche usato lo stage3 2008 beta2 e avrei semplicemente usato il profilo 2007 (visto che con quello 2008 tutti i pacchetti sono hardmasked).
> ...

 

quindi mi consigli di cambiare stage e di cambiare profilo.....qualche buona guida per farlo??

----------

## Peach

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> quindi mi consigli di cambiare stage e di cambiare profilo.....qualche buona guida per farlo??

 

l'handbook? 

non è una cosa che puoi fare in post-installazione.

lo stage È l'installazione. quindi l'unica guida che ti aiuta è SOLO l'handbook in questo caso.

----------

## magowiz

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Avendo una connessione avrei anche usato lo stage3 2008 beta2 e avrei semplicemente usato il profilo 2007 (visto che con quello 2008 tutti i pacchetti sono hardmasked).
> 
> 

 

in che senso scusa? Io di recente sono passato al profilo   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop  e ho notato cambiamenti solo nelle use flag ... mi sono perso qualcosa o non mi è chiara la tua frase?

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> [...] Avendo una connessione avrei anche usato lo stage3 2008 beta2 e avrei semplicemente usato il profilo 2007 (visto che con quello 2008 tutti i pacchetti sono hardmasked).
> 
>  
> ...

 

con una installazione fresca ho avuto tutti i pacchetti hardmasked... ma, aspe'... la mia macchina era un x86_64 possibile fosse quello.

cmq non trovo niente di male nel passare ad un profilo precedente finché la 2008 esce dallo stato beta.

----------

## magowiz

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> con una installazione fresca ho avuto tutti i pacchetti hardmasked... ma, aspe'... la mia macchina era un x86_64 possibile fosse quello.
> 
> cmq non trovo niente di male nel passare ad un profilo precedente finché la 2008 esce dallo stato beta.

 

ah ok... può essere quella la differenza, io ho una x86 , le uniche differenze che ho notato passando al profilo 2008.0/desktop sono state di use flags : abilitate di default bluetooth kerberos branding e non ricordo più quali altre.

----------

## matteo.pata

dai vari post alloram i suggerite di cambiare profilo e provare a scaricare un nuovo stage......

----------

## Peach

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> dai vari post alloram i suggerite di cambiare profilo e provare a scaricare un nuovo stage......

 

allora: se la tua installazione è fresca io non ci penserei un attimo e rifarei tutto: significa molto in termini di sbattimenti nell'aggiornamento/risistemazione/riaggiornamento/etc.

se invece non è fresca... beh lì ci penserei un attimo...

ora se hai deciso di rifare l'installazione (perché è di questo che si sta parlando) considera che cmq l'handbook ti dice ad un certo punto di controllare il profilo, te usa pure l'ultimo suggerito, se poi noti delle stranezze, torna qui e vediamo di sistemare, cmq a quanto pare se sei su architettura x86 non dovresti avere problemi.

Quindi seguendo esattamente l'handbook per l'installazione in modalità di rete dovresti venir guidato nella maniera migliore e quindi anche nello scaricamento della versione più aggiornata dello stage.

Se hai dubbi: domanda, domanda e domanda!

----------

